# جمال المرأة



## دروب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام وسلام وثم سلام 
الى اخواني المسلمين هل الله خلق الانسان جميلا بهيا لكي ياتي الانسان خليقة الله ويغطي ويحجب ويحرم هذا الجمال اسألكم بالله خالق الكون كله وهذا الملام موجه الى المرأة المسلمة تحديدا هل يجوز ان نقيد المرأة ونغطيها كاملة لكي لا يراها انسان ام ان الانثى خلقت للجمال 
وهل وضع الحجاب صحيح
هل طرحتم هذا السؤال يوما على انفسكم   ما هي فائدة الحجاب؟
هل لكي لا يخطأ الرجل عندما يغويه جمال المرأة 
لا ادري ان كان الموضوع قد طرح مسبقا
او لـأن الرجل لا يستطيع ان يلجم شهواته ويسيطر عليها يفرض على المرأة لبس الحجاب ويحرمها من ابسط حقوقها
لا تزعلو مني لكن الموضوع جاد
_مع كل احترامي وتقديري لكل من يحتكم الى منطق العقل_


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*لان الرجل في الاسلام لا يستطيع ان يلجم نفسه او شهوته

كما تقول 

فا كما تري اني اني محمد كانت سنته النكاح 

لذا لا يستطيع عباده المؤمنين ان يروا انثي بدون ممارسة سنه النبي هههه

لذا وجب الحجاب كي لايروا المراة اساسا*


----------



## دروب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

_*نعم اخي المسكينات يصدقن ان لبس الحجاب هو عبادة لله ومع الاسف الله بريء من كل هذا*_


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ومن قال أن الحجاب للمرأة العفيفة فأنى أسير فى الشارع وأرى المحجبات من أكثر من يمشون مع شباب و ده غير لسانهم الذفر اللى الفتاة العادية متقدرش تقوله و ده غير قلة الأدب "لانهم يعتقدون مادام أنها لابسة حجاب يعنى يحلها تعمل أى حاجة"
وبعدين الذى يريد أن يعرف قصة الحجاب يقرأ الحديث "‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة: ‏أن أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كن ‏ ‏يخرجن بالليل إذا تبرزن إلى ‏ ‏المناصع ‏ ‏وهو ‏ ‏صعيد ‏أفيح ‏ ‏فكان ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏يقول للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏احجب ‏ ‏نساءك فلم يكن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يفعل فخرجت ‏ ‏سودة بنت زمعة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليلة من الليالي عشاء وكانت امرأة طويلة فناداها ‏ ‏عمر ‏ألا قد عرفناك يا ‏ ‏سودة ‏ ‏حرصا على أن ينزل الحجاب فأنزل الله ‏ ‏آية الحجاب"

 وهذا من حديث البخارى
"‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ 
‏أن أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كن ‏ ‏يخرجن بالليل إذا تبرزن إلى ‏ ‏المناصع ‏ ‏وهو ‏ ‏صعيد ‏ ‏أفيح ‏ ‏فكان ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏يقول للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏احجب ‏ ‏نساءك فلم يكن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يفعل فخرجت ‏ ‏سودة بنت زمعة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليلة من الليالي عشاء وكانت امرأة طويلة فناداها ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏ألا قد عرفناك يا ‏ ‏سودة ‏ ‏حرصا على أن ينزل الحجاب فأنزل الله ‏ ‏آية الحجاب ‏ 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏زكرياء ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أسامة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال قد أذن أن تخرجن في حاجتكن ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏يعني البراز ‏"
صحيح البخارى/ الوضوء/خروج النساء إلى البراز حديث رقم (143)


----------



## دروب (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا اخي ريمون على مرورك وعلى هذه المعلومات*


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

العفو أخى دروب


----------



## دروب (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس تعرفون انه معظم الفتيات المسلمات الذين يرتدين الحجاب *
*يفعلن ذلك خوفا من اهلهم او من نظرات المجتمع*
*وانهن يتمنين ان يرفعن الحجاب *


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

دروب قال:


> *بس تعرفون انه معظم الفتيات المسلمات الذين يرتدين الحجاب *
> *يفعلن ذلك خوفا من اهلهم او من نظرات المجتمع*
> *وانهن يتمنين ان يرفعن الحجاب *



أكيد وده طبعا لانهم يتخذون الحجاب منظر خارجى علشان يدارو فضايحهم و بلاويهم و خوفهم من المجتمع


----------



## دروب (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*طبعا اخي*
*انا اريد فتاة مسلمة تحكي لنا ما يجول في خاطرها بخصوص هذا الموضوع*
*بشرط الصراحة الشديدة وبدون تعصب*
*انا لا اطرح الموضوع لغرض التجريح لا بل للاستنارة *


----------



## حيدر صالح (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*يجب ان نقف على علة الحجاب لان من تدعي الاسم ومن يدعي الاسلام جهل حقيقة الحجاب وقالوا انه فرض من الله او حكم شرعي ونسوا العلة المكوتية لان المراة ليس سترها قطعة القماش بل هذا شعار لحقيقة باطنية للمراة التي امتلكت نور الله والعقل الملكوتي 


على العكس المراة تزداد فتنتها برتداء الملابس والحجاب اي يزداد جمالها اي الشيطان يزداد نظره اليها واقصد الشيطان اي من هون شيطان نفسه  



يجب ان ننتبه الى معنى كلمة حجاب ولماذا على الراس 

لو عرفتم حقيقة الحجاب لما توانيتم من ارتداءه ولكن بعد معرفة الحقيقة النورانية منه*


----------



## يماني1 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولكنني اعلم من انجيل لوقا ان مريم العذراء كانت تلبس حجاب

فهل لبسها للحجاب كان عيب او خطأ*


----------



## حيدر صالح (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*نعم ولكن حجابها ليس حجابها ليس حجابا ماديا بل تحجبت باطنا ومن بعد ذلك رفعت شعيرة بان وضعت قطعة قماش على راسها بالملمس والون كل يثير عقول المستضعفين اصحاب العقول ليقولوا لها من اين لك هذا فتدليهم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ فهل يوجدمن يبحث عن الحق والحققة ؟*


----------



## يماني1 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

حيدر صالح قال:


> *نعم ولكن حجابها ليس حجابها ليس حجابا ماديا بل تحجبت باطنا ومن بعد ذلك رفعت شعيرة بان وضعت قطعة قماش على راسها بالملمس والون كل يثير عقول المستضعفين اصحاب العقول ليقولوا لها من اين لك هذا فتدليهم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ فهل يوجدمن يبحث عن الحق والحققة ؟*



ممكن توضح ردك لانه غامض


----------



## حيدر صالح (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*نعم يا اخي ريمون 
لو سئلنا انفسنا من اين اتت النساء بفكرة الحجاب وان كانت اول امراءة فلو ركزت في كلامي ان الامراء على اعتبار هي عورة  فالذي لا يكسوا عورته فماذا يكون عندما تراه ؟ جاهل .!
فالمراة باعتبارها عورة اي لعلة ضعفها فلكي تكون قوية يجب ان تمتلك النور اي العلم الرباني الذي تكسوا به عورتها وكذلك الرجل فهناك من هو ضعيف فهو عورة فعليه ان يكسوا عورته بالنور الرباني 
اي المراة يجب ان تستر نفسها بنور الله فان لم تكن كذلك وان غطت راسها بقماش فهي عورة 
لان الانسان ستره نوره الذي يدوم هذا الستر الى يوم القيامة
شكرا 
يماني 1*


----------



## يماني1 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*ممكن سؤال ليش ماترد عادي *


----------



## Scofield (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بصو يا أخوانى محدش بيعترض على فكرة الحجاب بس الحكاية أزاى وصل للأسلام فكرة الحجاب وأزاى أنسان عادى فكر فى فكره وأله الأسلام مفكرش فيها قبله
هذه نقطة و النقطة الأخرى هى أن المسلمات يتخفون فى الحجاب و يكونون مظهر خارجى ولا يهتمون بالداخل وهى دى نقطة الأعتراض و بعدين نيجى لمريم العذراء كانت تتحجب ليس خوفا من الناس أو الأهل ولكن خوفا من الله و بسبب الحشمة 
والمرأة فى المسيحية ليست عورة مثل الأسلام و فى المسيحية مساوية للرجل فى كل شئ حتى الميراث و الشهادة


----------



## Deedat (28 سبتمبر 2006)

دروب قال:


> سلام وسلام وثم سلام
> الى اخواني المسلمين هل الله خلق الانسان جميلا بهيا لكي ياتي الانسان خليقة الله ويغطي ويحجب ويحرم هذا الجمال اسألكم بالله خالق الكون كله وهذا الملام موجه الى المرأة المسلمة تحديدا هل يجوز ان نقيد المرأة ونغطيها كاملة لكي لا يراها انسان ام ان الانثى خلقت للجمال
> وهل وضع الحجاب صحيح
> هل طرحتم هذا السؤال يوما على انفسكم   ما هي فائدة الحجاب؟
> ...




لو كان هذا الكلام صحيحًا لكانت أمريكا والدول الأوربية وما شاكلها هي أقلّ الدول في العالم في حوادث الاغتصاب والتحرّش في النساء وما شاكلها من الجرائم الأخلاقية، ذلك لأن أمريكا والدول الأوربية قد أعطت هذا الجانب عناية كبيرة جدًا بحجة الحرية الشخصية، فماذا كانت النتائج التي ترتبت على الانفلات والإباحية؟ هل قلّت حوادث الاغتصاب؟ هل حدث التشبّع الذي يتحدّثون عنه؟ وهل حُميت المرأة من هذه الخطورة؟
جاء في كتاب "الجريمة في أمريكا": إنه تتم جريمة اغتصاب بالقوة كل ستة دقائق في أمريكا[34]. ويعني بالقوة: أي تحت تأثير السلاح.
وقد بلغ عدد حالات الاغتصاب في أمريكا عام 1978م إلى مائة وسبعة وأربعين ألف وثلاثمائة وتسع وثمانين حالة، لتصل في عام 1987م إلى مائتين وواحد وعشرين ألف وسبعمائة وأربع وستين حالة. فهذه الإحصائيات تكذّب هذه الدعوى[35].


----------



## Deedat (28 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لان الرجل في الاسلام لا يستطيع ان يلجم نفسه او شهوته
> 
> كما تقول
> 
> ...



ومهما تكون في امرئ من خلقة*** وان خالها تخفوا على الناس تعلمو

طبعاً هذا يدل على خلقك كمدير للمنتدى


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

Deedat قال:


> ومهما تكون في امرئ من خلقة*** وان خالها تخفوا على الناس تعلمو
> 
> طبعاً هذا يدل على خلقك كمدير للمنتدى


 
*انا بقول استنتاج بسيط اي واحد في كلية رياضيات ها يستنتجه *

*زعلت ليه وخبطني بيت شعر جه في راسي ههههه*

*ياعم خلي محمد يغير كلامه او يطلع اية ضعيفة وانا اسكت :smil12: *

*فيه عيب الكلام ده *

*شكرا يا ريمون علي مداخلاتك القيمة *

*وياريت الاخوة المسلمين يجبلنا نصوص من الاسلام *

*توضح ليه المراة المسلمة بترتدي الحجاب*

*واحنا هنوضح ليه السيدة العذراء كانت ترتدي طرحة وننقاش الموضوع *

*والرب يرشدنا للصواب*


----------



## دروب (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا اخواني *
*لقد طرحت الموضوع للوصول الى حقائق واقعية ومقنعة ومنطقية *
*ولكن المشكلة موجودة دائما*
*وهي اننا نقفل عقولنا عند اقتناع معين وهذا يمنع من الوصول الى حقيقة الامر*
*هذه هي المشكلة اخواني *
*اريد انتم اليماني وحيدر صالح ان تتوسعوا في الامر بمنطقية وتأخذوا المر من جوانبه الحياتية*
*الم تسمعوا يوما فتاة تشتكي او تتذمر من لبس الحجاب بالله عليكم اجيبوا*

*سوف احكي لكم هذه القصة *
*في الجامعة كان في عندنا زميلة من نفس مرحلتنا (مسلمة) كانت المسكينة تأتي من بيتها الى الجامعة وهي ترتدي الحجاب ارضائا لاهلها(لا اقول خوفا) وعند دخولها الحرم الجامعي كانت تنزع الحجاب لانها غير مقتنعة البتة بارتدائه وعند المغادرة كانت ترتديه مرة ثانية*
*كان هذا منذ عشر سنين تقريبا *
*واكيد هناك الكثيرات بنفس هذه الحالة *
*ولكم الشكرِ*


----------



## دروب (28 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي يامن تسمي نفسك ديدات
ارجو ان تبتعد عن التزمت لانه يقود الى ان يخسر الانسان نفسه وشخصيته ويبقى عبدا لفكرة معينة ابتدعها انسان لا تعرف ماذا كانت ظروفه عندما عمل بها
عذرا اخي لا اقصد التجريح لانه لايمكن لاحد ان يدعي بانه انسان وهو يجرح انسان اخر 
هكذا علمني ابي ومسيحي
المعجزات ليست الدليل على صدق العقيدة 
انما المعجزة الكبرى هي ان تتحول الامم وتتبدل احوالها من دون معجزات 
الف مليون من البشر لا يتعاطون الخمر بفضل تعاليم شخص اسمه محمد 

ارجو ان لا تفتخر بشيء لاتعرف عنه
لانه في بلدي وهو بلد غالبيته من الاخوة المسلمين
يوجد فيه الالاف من المسلمين بل المئات من الالاف يتاعطون الخمر
وليس الخمر فقط بل بيوت الدعارة (عذرا اخواني)
وسلام الله معك اخي


----------



## Scofield (28 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا بقول استنتاج بسيط اي واحد في كلية رياضيات ها يستنتجه *
> 
> *زعلت ليه وخبطني بيت شعر جه في راسي ههههه*
> 
> ...



العفو حبيبى coptic:smil12:


----------



## حيدر صالح (28 سبتمبر 2006)

حجاب الانسان نوره اي الاحتجاب عن النار بان نملك النور والعقل الذي يجعلنا نهرب من النار  فهل لنا ان نملك عقل الاخرة  كي نكون موجودين بنور الله في جنته في الدنيا قبل الاخرة


----------



## xyz (29 سبتمبر 2006)

Deedat قال:


> لو كان هذا الكلام صحيحًا لكانت أمريكا والدول الأوربية وما شاكلها هي أقلّ الدول في العالم في حوادث الاغتصاب والتحرّش في النساء وما شاكلها من الجرائم الأخلاقية، ذلك لأن أمريكا والدول الأوربية قد أعطت هذا الجانب عناية كبيرة جدًا بحجة الحرية الشخصية، فماذا كانت النتائج التي ترتبت على الانفلات والإباحية؟ هل قلّت حوادث الاغتصاب؟ هل حدث التشبّع الذي يتحدّثون عنه؟ وهل حُميت المرأة من هذه الخطورة؟
> جاء في كتاب "الجريمة في أمريكا": إنه تتم جريمة اغتصاب بالقوة كل ستة دقائق في أمريكا[34]. ويعني بالقوة: أي تحت تأثير السلاح.
> وقد بلغ عدد حالات الاغتصاب في أمريكا عام 1978م إلى مائة وسبعة وأربعين ألف وثلاثمائة وتسع وثمانين حالة، لتصل في عام 1987م إلى مائتين وواحد وعشرين ألف وسبعمائة وأربع وستين حالة. فهذه الإحصائيات تكذّب هذه الدعوى[35].



لم ترد على كلامي و حتى النصار الحاقدين مثل REMON 
يقول


ٌREMON قال:


> بصو يا أخوانى محدش بيعترض على فكرة الحجاب


وخير الادلة التي تشهد بها الأعداء


----------



## Scofield (29 سبتمبر 2006)

حاقد أيه يا دودة :t33:  قلى على حاجة عدلة فى دينك أنت هل هى النكاح أم السرقة أم القتل أم العلاج بالجن ..............ألخ
وقولى من غير متقارن بدينى أنا عايز أعرف الأسلام لوحد فيه أيه عدل علشان أحقد عليك


----------



## دروب (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي حيدر صالح حسنا ما كتبت*
*ليس المهم ان نقوم باخفاء الجمال لكي لا يزل احد *
*بل المهم ان ننور عقولنا وافكارنا نصقلها باتجاه فعل الخير *
*وان نغير افكارنا السلبية عن المرأة *
*نعم اخي نحن الرجال نسيطر على عقولنا وافكارنا ونتنور بنور الله وعندها لن ننظر نظرة سوء الى المرأة ولن تحتاج المرأة الى الحجاب *


----------



## حيدر صالح (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*لكنها لو عرفت علة ارتداء الحجاب لما فعلت ذلك من الطبيعي انها جاهلة او بالاحرة ان واقعها جاهل لحقيقة ارتداء الحجاب لان كما قلت وبينت ان الانسان ستره نوره *


----------



## دروب (2 أكتوبر 2006)

_*انها جاهلة او بالاحرة ان واقعها جاهل لحقيقة ارتداء الحجاب لان كما قلت وبينت ان الانسان ستره نوره 
اكيد عزيزي اني طرحت الموضوع ليس لغرض التجريح والعركات واثبات من هو اقوى في السب او الرد الاذع*_
_*ان الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة للمسلمين والمسلمات*_
_*ولاني مسيحي استطيع طرح هذا الموضوع بدلا منهم لان الموضوع اكيد يشغل تفكيرهم*_
_*ولكن الخوف احيانا والخجل احيانا اخرلى يمنعهم من الاعتراض على الموضوع او غيره *_
_*وهذه حقيقة*_


----------



## حيدر صالح (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخي دروب اريد ان اوقفك على حقيقة وهي: انه ليس كل من قال انا مسلم هو مسلم سواء ذكر او انثى لان الذين يدعون الاسلام لم يعرفوا ما معنى الاسلام ولم يعملوا بحقيقة المعنى وان كل انسان محتاج الى معنى هذه الكلمة والواقع مليء بصور معنى هذه الكلمة ومن اوضح الصور هي صورة الطفل الذي يكون مسلما لابوبيه من اجل ان يربونه ولم نرى طفلا نطق شهادة او تلفظ بلفظة  ولكن حاله مسلم من اجل غاية هو طالبها وهي الوصول الى مقام القوة الى مقام الاب وهو الخلافة وكذلك الطالب للمدرس مسلم له من اجل ان يملكوه العلم الذي به يملك عقلا يمكنه من العيش في واقع المعلم . كذلك نحن مع الله يجب ان نسلم له انفسنا من اجل ان يربينا وربوبية الله اما مباشرة مثل الاجتباء كالانبياء والمرسلين او بروبية من اجتباه الله فيصبح المجتبى إمام رباني وحوله متربون طالبون مقامه . كذلك كان يسوع إمام رباني والحواريون هو متربون طالبون مقامه فاليوم ظهر امر الرباني بمجتبى ليجعل الدين فرقة واحدة  بنور الله الاوحد*


----------



## دروب (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اكيد اخي حيدر انا اعرف هذه الامور لاني عشت وتربيت في بيئة مسلمة بالرغم من انني مسيحي لكني اعرف امورا عن الدين المسيحي اكثر مما يعرفه اكثر المسلمين واحس بمعاناة الكثير منهم جراء هذه الامور الدنيوية التي غايتها الاساس ارضاء البشر ليس الا ويمكن اعرف  اكثر مما يعرفه خطيب جامع لا يعرف حتى الكتابة فقط انه حفظ القرأن عن ظهر قلب ويردده كالببغاء(عذرا لااريد التجريح)ولاكنه واقع حال والمصيبة الكبرى هذا الشخص الذي يعتمد عليه يفتي (بكيفه) ومع الاسف العديد من المثقفين يستمعون اليه لانه يمثل الصوت الناطق باسم الدين*
*ولا يجوز لاحد ان يجادله*
*ففي خلال خطبة الجمعة يمكن للخطيب ان يقول عبارة تثير مشاعر المؤمنين البسطاء وتتحول المنطقة المحيطة بالجامع الى ساحة قتال ويذهب ضحيتها الكثير من الابرياء لاجل كلمة رجل واحد*
*عذرا اخي طولت بالحجي*


----------



## دروب (4 أكتوبر 2006)

عفوا اخي وردت جملة خطاء
اعرف امورا كثيرة عن الدين الاسلامي


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*حرر لانه نسخ و لصق*


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاش نسخ و لصق يا انسان يا عاقل*

*خلينا نخاطب عقلك لا الكلام الي تنسخه و تلصقه*


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ليش حذفته لأن أصلا ما عندك كلام ترد عليه يالسفيه


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ليش حذفته لأن ما عندك كلام ترد عليه يالسفيه إنت عارف إنه حياتكم كلها فسق و مجون و زنا و إن أولاد الحرام زاااايدين عندكم


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> ليش حذفته لأن ما عندك كلام ترد عليه يالسفيه إنت عارف إنه حياتكم كلها فسق و مجون و زنا و إن أولاد الحرام زاااايدين عندكم


 
*حذفته لانه نسخ و لصق و هذا يخالف قوانين المنتدى*

*و سب في انا قد ما بدك فلن ارد عليك بل اقولك الرب يسامحك*

*لكن اذا بدأت تغلط و تقل ادبك على البقية فسأوقف عضويتك*

*فكن مؤدب يا عزيزي و بلاش انك تشتم حد, مش حتربح شئ صدقني*


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> ليش حذفته لأن ما عندك كلام ترد عليه يالسفيه إنت عارف إنه حياتكم كلها فسق و مجون و زنا و إن أولاد الحرام زاااايدين عندكم


ده بس من أخلاق محمدك


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاخ العزيز مراحيب*
*قلتها سابقا لم اطرح هذا الموضوع للاستهزاء او لكي تحولوه الى منبر للشتايم*
*وافراغ ما في دواخلكم من تعصب وتهجم*
*رجاء الموضوع جاد جدا وان كان لا يعجبك يا اخي ف بلاش تكتب*
*واتا قلت ايضا لا تقفل عقلك عند حدود معيتة وضعها بشر مثلك*
*بل حكم عقلك الذي وهبه الله لك كما وهبه لغيرك من المشرعين لاتك انسان مخير مثلهم*
*وسلامي لك ولكل الاخوة في المنتدى*
*اخوكم دروب*


----------



## فتى الإسلام (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انظروا إلى الفتيات المسلمات كيف هن عفيفات مستورات وقارنوا بينهن وبين فتياتكن ؟؟




*"آمنت بالله ربا .. وبالإسلام دينا .. وبمحد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا "*


----------



## Scofield (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> انظروا إلى الفتيات المسلمات كيف هن عفيفات مستورات وقارنوا بينهن وبين فتياتكن ؟؟
> 
> أكيد فالأخت المسلمة تتحجب أما المسيحية فلا لان حجابها فى قلبها و ليس على رأسها
> ثانيا الأخت المسلمة عفيفة فهى لا تخلع النقاب عندما تقابل شاب و تفعل معه الفعل الحرام وهذا محلل لها مادامت مؤمنة و محجبة
> ...



هاهاهاها مين محد ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ده غير محمد


----------



## سلام الروح (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحجاب بدون حقيقة عبأ على الاسلام*

*اخاطب في مقالي هذا جميع الفتيات اللواتي يرتدين الحجاب واسألهن لماذا انتنّ ترتدين هذا القماش؟ ولماذا يقصد الراس بالحجاب؟أي اذا غطت المراة راسها سميت محجبة وان كان الحجاب لكل الجسد , واصبح ذلك معتاد عند اغلب الفتيات , فما ان وصلت الى سن التكليف ترى من حولها من اللواتي يتزيّنّ به كجمالية تضيفها الى كيانها الحسي , او تظهر به  صفة من صفات الاسلام توارثتها عن امها او اختها  اوسمعت ممن يرتقي المنبر  يقول( البسي حجاب ترى حرام الله يحرقك بالنار)ويتلو بعض الايات من سورة النور او الاحزاب , دون بيان العلة وحقيقة التصديق التي لو ظهرت لاهل الغرب لرحبوا بها .
 لنعلم ان حجاب المراة هو عقلها المتنور بالحكمة وحقيقة الدين والايمان والتقوى والورع والعفة ,ونيلها تلك الصفات في صراط الله المستقيم , وبعد ذلك تلبس حجابهاا شارة الى الصفات التي حصلت عليها  ,اي متى ما اصبحت كذلك اظهرت شعار ماحصلت عليه واصبحت به حية تعرف نفسها من اين وفي اين والى اين , والا يقتصر على الراس فقط بل كل الجسد لان جسد الانسان عقله واذا حصل عقله على تلك الصفات اصبح كل جسده حاملا لها , واذا لم يكن كذلك اصبح عبأ على نفس المرأة وعلى الاسلام الذى تدعي انها تعتنقه , لانه اصبح ظاهر مبني على فسوق ووهم يتلاعب به الشيطان ليغر به اوليائه  , ولكن اود ان ابين على ان ارتداء الحجاب للمراة امر فطري أي من خصوصيات الانسانية, ولايخص دين دون الاخر بل يخص كل الاديان من زمن ادم( عليه السلام  ) فاول من لبس هذا الحجاب هي حواء عليها السلام من بعد ان تابت الى امر الله ودخلت في صراطه المستقيم وبدات  تنوّر عقلها بالحكمة وازالة الجهل عنه , وهكذا كل النساء في زمن كل نبي ورسول من اللواتي عرفن انفسهنّ فطرة الى الله , فحصنّ ظاهرهنّ من بعد ما اصبحن محصنات من الجهل بدخولهن في مدرسة التربية , وخير من اظهر حقيقة الحجاب هي بضعة الرسول الاعظم (صلى الله عليه واله ) بعد ان ملكت عقل الاخرة عقل النور عقل الحكمة  بابيها .
فاليك هذا الكلام اختي المسلمة فلا تكوني حمّالة عبء وتكوني وبالا على الدين , اصبحي ممن يحملن حقيقة الدين وباطنه ثم انطلقي الى ظاهره , واعلمي ان لا بد لكي من ربوبية تحصن عقلك من الجهل واتباعكِ اهواء الذين لا يعلمون , كي تجعلي دينك غضا نظرا يرغب اليه اهل الشرق والغرب من بعد حملك حقيقة ما تظهرين به ...*


----------



## سلام الروح (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحجاب بدون حقيقة عبأ على الاسلام*

*اخاطب في مقالي هذا جميع الفتيات اللواتي يرتدين الحجاب واسألهن لماذا انتنّ ترتدين هذا القماش؟ ولماذا يقصد الراس بالحجاب؟أي اذا غطت المراة راسها سميت محجبة وان كان الحجاب لكل الجسد , واصبح ذلك معتاد عند اغلب الفتيات , فما ان وصلت الى سن التكليف ترى من حولها من اللواتي يتزيّنّ به كجمالية تضيفها الى كيانها الحسي , او تظهر به  صفة من صفات الاسلام توارثتها عن امها او اختها  اوسمعت ممن يرتقي المنبر  يقول( البسي حجاب ترى حرام الله يحرقك بالنار)ويتلو بعض الايات من سورة النور او الاحزاب , دون بيان العلة وحقيقة التصديق التي لو ظهرت لاهل الغرب لرحبوا بها .
 لنعلم ان حجاب المراة هو عقلها المتنور بالحكمة وحقيقة الدين والايمان والتقوى والورع والعفة ,ونيلها تلك الصفات في صراط الله المستقيم , وبعد ذلك تلبس حجابهاا شارة الى الصفات التي حصلت عليها  ,اي متى ما اصبحت كذلك اظهرت شعار ماحصلت عليه واصبحت به حية تعرف نفسها من اين وفي اين والى اين , والا يقتصر على الراس فقط بل كل الجسد لان جسد الانسان عقله واذا حصل عقله على تلك الصفات اصبح كل جسده حاملا لها , واذا لم يكن كذلك اصبح عبأ على نفس المرأة وعلى الاسلام الذى تدعي انها تعتنقه , لانه اصبح ظاهر مبني على فسوق ووهم يتلاعب به الشيطان ليغر به اوليائه  , ولكن اود ان ابين على ان ارتداء الحجاب للمراة امر فطري أي من خصوصيات الانسانية, ولايخص دين دون الاخر بل يخص كل الاديان من زمن ادم( عليه السلام  ) فاول من لبس هذا الحجاب هي حواء عليها السلام من بعد ان تابت الى امر الله ودخلت في صراطه المستقيم وبدات  تنوّر عقلها بالحكمة وازالة الجهل عنه , وهكذا كل النساء في زمن كل نبي ورسول من اللواتي عرفن انفسهنّ فطرة الى الله , فحصنّ ظاهرهنّ من بعد ما اصبحن محصنات من الجهل بدخولهن في مدرسة التربية , وخير من اظهر حقيقة الحجاب هي سيدة نساء زمانها مريم العذراء عليها السلام وفاطمة الزهراء ...فاليك هذا الكلام اختي المسلمة فلا تكوني حمّالة عبء وتكوني وبالا على الدين , اصبحي ممن يحملن حقيقة الدين وباطنه ثم انطلقي الى ظاهره , واعلمي ان لا بد لكي من ربوبية تحصن عقلك من الجهل واتباعكِ اهواء الذين لا يعلمون , كي تجعلي دينك غضا نظرا يرغب اليه اهل الشرق والغرب من بعد حملك حقيقة ما تظهرين به ...*


----------



## سلام الروح (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحجاب بدون حقيقة عبأ على الاسلام*


اخاطب في مقالي هذا جميع الفتيات اللواتي يرتدين الحجاب واسألهن لماذا انتنّ ترتدين هذا القماش؟ ولماذا يقصد الراس بالحجاب؟أي اذا غطت المراة راسها سميت محجبة وان كان الحجاب لكل الجسد , واصبح ذلك معتاد عند اغلب الفتيات , فما ان وصلت الى سن التكليف ترى من حولها من اللواتي يتزيّنّ به كجمالية تضيفها الى كيانها الحسي , او تظهر به  صفة من صفات الاسلام توارثتها عن امها او اختها  اوسمعت ممن يرتقي المنبر  يقول( البسي حجاب ترى حرام الله يحرقك بالنار)ويتلو بعض الايات من سورة النور او الاحزاب , دون بيان العلة وحقيقة التصديق التي لو ظهرت لاهل الغرب لرحبوا بها .
 لنعلم ان حجاب المراة هو عقلها المتنور بالحكمة وحقيقة الدين والايمان والتقوى والورع والعفة ,ونيلها تلك الصفات في صراط الله المستقيم , وبعد ذلك تلبس حجابهاا شارة الى الصفات التي حصلت عليها  ,اي متى ما اصبحت كذلك اظهرت شعار ماحصلت عليه واصبحت به حية تعرف نفسها من اين وفي اين والى اين , والا يقتصر على الراس فقط بل كل الجسد لان جسد الانسان عقله واذا حصل عقله على تلك الصفات اصبح كل جسده حاملا لها , واذا لم يكن كذلك اصبح عبأ على نفس المرأة وعلى الاسلام الذى تدعي انها تعتنقه , لانه اصبح ظاهر مبني على فسوق ووهم يتلاعب به الشيطان ليغر به اوليائه  , ولكن اود ان ابين على ان ارتداء الحجاب للمراة امر فطري أي من خصوصيات الانسانية, ولايخص دين دون الاخر بل يخص كل الاديان من زمن ادم( عليه السلام  ) فاول من لبس هذا الحجاب هي حواء عليها السلام من بعد ان تابت الى امر الله ودخلت في صراطه المستقيم وبدات  تنوّر عقلها بالحكمة وازالة الجهل عنه , وهكذا كل النساء في زمن كل نبي ورسول من اللواتي عرفن انفسهنّ فطرة الى الله , فحصنّ ظاهرهنّ من بعد ما اصبحن محصنات من الجهل بدخولهن في مدرسة التربية , وخير من اظهر حقيقة الحجاب هي سيدة نساء العالمين في زمنها مريم العذراء وفاطمة الزهراء ايضا عليهن السلام ...فاليك هذا الكلام اختي المسلمة فلا تكوني حمّالة عبء وتكوني وبالا على الدين , اصبحي ممن يحملن حقيقة الدين وباطنه ثم انطلقي الى ظاهره , واعلمي ان لا بد لكي من ربوبية تحصن عقلك من الجهل واتباعكِ اهواء الذين لا يعلمون , كي تجعلي دينك غضا نظرا يرغب اليه اهل الشرق والغرب من بعد حملك حقيقة ما تظهرين به ...


----------



## دروب (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لنعلم ان حجاب المراة هو عقلها المتنور بالحكمة وحقيقة الدين والايمان والتقوى والورع والعفة ,ونيلها تلك الصفات

شكرا لك اخي على هذا التوضيح
واناشد جميع خواتي المسلمات ان يقرأن هذا الايضاح ويخرجن من دائرة الجهل التوارث


----------



## نانو (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله
انا بعد ما قريت خمس صفحات تتارجح بين الادب وعكسه
حبيت انى اشارك.........
ملحوظة
انا بنت مسلمة محجبة
اقسم بالله انى ساتكلم ردا فقط عن كاتب الموضوع الذى اراد معرفة راى فتاه مسلمة محجبة
اولا انا اهلى لم يجبرونى على الحجاب ابدا بل انهم قالوالى تاكدى من انك قمتى به لوجه الله خالصة
واقسم بالله انى حتى فى زفافى القريب ان شاء الله سوف اكون محجبة
مع ان عندى الحرية الكاملة فى نزع حجابى
الا انى البسه لله وامتثالا لامر ربى
واقوى من ذلك ليس عندى اى احساس بالظلم من ربى 
بل اقتناع بان الله قدر انى والبنات عامة مخلوقات جميلة ....اجمل من الرجل
فاخسست انى مثل الجوهرة التى لا يمكن تركها للاعين
بل توضع فى الخزنة للحفاظ عليها
فمع حجابى اشعر انى هذة الجوهرة التى اراد الله الحفاظ عليها
وليس كلمة حجابى تعنى قطعة القماش التى تتكلمون عنها
بل اللبس لابد ان يكون متسع لا يظهر مفاتنى 
وشعر الفتاه  هو تاجها
فلكى يكتمل حفاظ ربى على كان لابد من تغطية شعرى
فلك يا ربى الحمد على خوفك على
اما الامثلة التى ذكرتها عن مسلمات محجبات ظاهريا
انا وانت والجميع يعلم ان ليس جميع البشر اخيار بل هناك الجيد والسىء 
فى المسلمين والمسيحين
فليس الجميع سواء مسلمات او مسيحيات عفيفات
هذه تجربتى الشخصية مع الحجاب رصدتها اليك من قلبى
وصدقنى بسأل نفسى يا ترى حسمع سخرية على كلامى ام سيكون هناك حوار محترم
انا فى انتظار اى مسيحى يناقشنى عن حجابى فى اطار تجربتى الشخصية
اللهم اغفر لوالدى وارحمهما.


----------



## نانو (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ملحوظة اخيرة
انا متنورة والحمد لله مهنتى مهندسة مدنى
ممكن تشوفها مهنة صعبة...لكن الحمد لله انا ناجحة جدا فى عملى
والحمد لله حجابى لم يعيقنى يوما عن تقدمى فى الحياه
اللهم اغفر لوالدى وارحمهما


----------



## دروب (26 أكتوبر 2006)

حياكي الله اختي العزيزة
وسلام المسيح معكي
انا لم اطرح الموضوع من باب السخرية ولا احب ان اسخر من احد لاننا جميعا بشر سواء
ولكني طرحت الموضوع لاني عشت في مجتمع يعاني من عدم حرية الرأي والمعتقد
فقط ينفذون اوامر هذا الشيخ وذاك سواء اكانت صحيحة او خاطئة
وهناك العديد من خواتي المسلمات اعرفهم عندما يضعون الحجاب وكأنهم في سجن والسجان هو المجتمع 
سلامي لكي اختي العزيزة وانشاء الله نبقى اصدقاء


----------



## فتى الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> هاهاهاها مين محد ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ده غير محمد



يا أخي المسيحيات باختصار" بنات هوى " يفعلن ما يردن ويقعن في المحرمات 

أما المسلمات فبنات نعمه وعفه وطهاره لا يفعلن المحرمات ولا يتزوجن المسيار مثل ما تخرف يالأخ

وأحب أعطيك نصيحه لا تتأثر بالمسلسلات العلمانيه الي تشوه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين ...:smil12:


----------



## Fadie (5 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا أخي المسيحيات باختصار" بنات هوى " يفعلن ما يردن ويقعن في المحرمات
> 
> أما المسلمات فبنات نعمه وعفه وطهاره لا يفعلن المحرمات ولا يتزوجن المسيار مثل ما تخرف يالأخ
> 
> وأحب أعطيك نصيحه لا تتأثر بالمسلسلات العلمانيه الي تشوه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين ...:smil12:


 
مش عايز اقولك كلام يزعلك بس لم نفسك و اتكلم باحترام احسنلك


----------



## فتى الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا أردت أن تحترم فاحترم


----------



## bent_yaso3 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> يا أخي المسيحيات باختصار" بنات هوى " يفعلن ما يردن ويقعن في المحرمات
> 
> أما المسلمات فبنات نعمه وعفه وطهاره لا يفعلن المحرمات ولا يتزوجن المسيار مثل ما تخرف يالأخ
> 
> وأحب أعطيك نصيحه لا تتأثر بالمسلسلات العلمانيه الي تشوه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين ...:smil12:



زواج المسيار والمتعه والزواج العرفى كل دى مصطلحات اسلاميه لم نعرفها الا منكم
ولو سمحت متغلطش فى المسيحيات تانى واحترم نفسك

واسمعها كلمه من شعب متحضر عايش وسطيكم ومستحمل تخلف افكاركم
 حجاب المرأه فى الاسلام ان كان اثبت شئ اثبت
تشيئ المرأه فى الاسلام وحتى لو كان اعتبرها دهب المفروض يخبيه 
برضه الدهب شئ والانسان اغلى واعمق منه
واثبت كمان ان رجال المسلمين غير قادرين على ضبط شهوتهم واسفه دى من صفات الحيوان


----------



## فتى الإسلام (9 نوفمبر 2006)

وكل هذي الأمور إنتوا نسبتوها لنا 

ثانيا : كيف تبيني أحترم شخص ما يحترم نفسه


----------



## Coptic Man (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*طرد لمدة اسبوع يافتي الاسلام*

*علشان تحترم المسيحيات*


----------



## نانو (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت بنت يسوع يا ريت حضرتك تقرئى ردى فى الصفحة الخامسة 
مع كل احترامى لفتى الاسلام


----------



## lord11 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> زواج المسيار والمتعه والزواج العرفى كل دى مصطلحات اسلاميه لم نعرفها الا منكم
> ولو سمحت متغلطش فى المسيحيات تانى واحترم نفسك
> 
> واسمعها كلمه من شعب متحضر عايش وسطيكم ومستحمل تخلف افكاركم
> ...



اه طيب وجواز البوي فريند وجواز الأنسان بالحيوان الي منتشر في امريكا وجواز المثليين ده بردو من عندنا في الاسلام؟؟
مسمي نفسك بنت يسوع وعماله تغلطي وتشتمي وكل الحقد ده في قلبك؟
هل دي تعاليم المسيح يأستاذه يامتحضره؟
ولا احسنوا الى مبغضيكم في الكتاب المقدس بس وفي الواقع شيء تاني؟؟

اتفضلوا احذفوا ردي مانا عارف الي فيها


----------



## lord11 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عايز اعرف معناه ايه الاصحاح ده يامن تهاجمون الحجاب؟؟

(( وَخَرَجَ إِسْحَاقُ لِيَتَأَمَّلَ فِي الْحَقْلِ عِنْدَ إِقْبَالِ الْمَسَاءِ فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا جِمَالٌ مُقْبِلَةٌ. 64وَرَفَعَتْ رِفْقَةُ عَيْنَيْهَا فَرَأَتْ إِسْحَاقَ فَنَزَلَتْ عَنِ الْجَمَلِ. 65وَقَالَتْ لِلْعَبْدِ: «مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الْمَاشِي فِي الْحَقْلِ لِلِقَائِنَا؟» فَقَالَ الْعَبْدُ: هُوَ سَيِّدِي. فَأَخَذَتِ الْبُرْقُعَ وَتَغَطَّتْ )) . [ ترجمة فاندايك ]


----------



## soso86 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يجوز كل هذا الي انتم بتتكلمو عليه ده لان احنى ناس عرب وكلنا اولاد الله ولا فرق في الديانة لان احنى المسيحيين عايشين مع المسلمين من زمان اوي وفي بينا علاقة اخوة ولا يجوز الغلط او الشتيمة على اي ديانة مهما تكون لان كلنا في النهاية نعبد الرب يعني اولاد الله وبعدين كل واحد وهو حر في ديانته وفي معتقداته


----------



## دروب (10 نوفمبر 2006)

حياج الله سهى
اني طرحت الموضوع للمعرفة الجادة 
وليس للمعارك واثبات من هو البطل لكن مع الاسف احنا العرب راح نظل على هالحال واحدنا يريد يسيطر ويغلب اخوه
مع العلم احنا اعتقد في اخر الصف بالنسبة للعالم


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 نوفمبر 2006)

soso86 قال:


> لا يجوز كل هذا الي انتم بتتكلمو عليه ده لان احنى ناس عرب وكلنا اولاد الله ولا فرق في الديانة لان احنى المسيحيين عايشين مع المسلمين من زمان اوي وفي بينا علاقة اخوة ولا يجوز الغلط او الشتيمة على اي ديانة مهما تكون لان كلنا في النهاية نعبد الرب يعني اولاد الله وبعدين كل واحد وهو حر في ديانته وفي معتقداته


 

+


تحية وسلام


معذرة الاخت العزيزه سُهى 

ليس كُلنا أولاد الله .... ولكن يمكن أن تقولى أننا جميعاً (( مخلوقات الله )) ..  وليس كًلنا أيضاً نعبد الرب .. فحتى فى المسيحيون تجدى من يعبد المادة .. أو يعبد الشهوه ... فلا يمكن أن تقولى أنه يعبد الله ! ... ولكننا دُعينا أبناء الله ..  بالفداء  .. أبناء الله بالمحبه المُقدمه من المسيح له كل المجد (( انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم ، لأنه لا يعرفه  )) ( رسالة يوحنا الأولى 3 : 1 ).
 .. أصبحناء أبناء الله بالايمان (( وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله ، أي المؤمنون باسمه )) ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ).
  .. وهذا ما لا يؤمن به الاخوة المسلمون .. فهم لا يؤمنون بالمسيح كإله .. بل يُصرون على أنه نبى ! .. بالرغم من أن القرآن قد خصه بصفات لم يختص بها أى من الانبياء .. حتى رسول الاسلام قال عنه القرآن انه كان بذنب ويحتاج الى غفران .. ولكن المسيح قال عنه القرآن أنه كان بلا ذنب .. !! .. ولا أريد مناقشه هذا الامر الآن .. ولن احب أن اجادل فى الامور الاسلاميه .. فقط أتحدث عندما يستدعى الامر ذلك .. 

أيضاً أوجه حديثى هنا الى الاخت العزيزه *نانو* ..

تفضلتى وقولتى أن حجابك هو لوجه الله خالصه .. وفهمت من كلامك - وربما أكون قد فهمت خطأ - أن الامر لديك هو مجرد فرض .. او شكليات .. أو كما نسميه نحن المسيحيون .. طلب المجد الباطل .. وبالرغم من أنك قد قولتى أنك مثل الجوهره التى يجب أن تُخفى مفاتنها - و أنتى بالفعل جوهره فى الانسانيه -  إلا أننى اشعر انها مجرد كلمات قرأتها كثيراً على بعض المواقع الاسلاميه .. كقصة الفتاه المسيحيه التى ارادت الاسلام ولم تقتنع بالحجاب (( الحجاب فقط )) وذهبت الى أحد الشيوخ فضرب لها مثال الجوهره فأقتنعت و أرتدت الحجاب  (( طبعاً حضرتك حفظاها عن ظهر قلب )) .. وبعدها رأيت (( كل )) الاخوة المسلمون (( يهللون )) والله أكبر .. و أنتصر الاسلام ... !!! ما شابه من هذه العبارات .. 

الاخت العزيزه ... *لا أعترض إطلاقاً على إرتداء الحجاب* ... ولكنى أرحب بالاكثر (( بحجب )) كل الاعمال الشريره عن حياتنا .. فقد قال كتابنا المقدس  ((  ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية ، من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب ، *بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن* ))  ( 1 بط 3 : 3 )
هكذا يسلكون المسيحيات .. التى تفضل الاخ ( فتى الاسلام ) ووصفهم بابشع الصفات .. وتفضلتى حضرتك بالتصديق على كلامه بقولك :





> مع كل احترامى لفتى الاسلام


 
لن اعدد لك ما (( أراه )) و أسمعه .. من مناظر واحاديث .. لفتيات محجبات .. ولكنهن اشد بشاعه  و إثاره من ( ... ) .. ولكن كما قولتى حضرتك .. هناك الصالح والطالح .. وما أكثر الافعال المخجله التى تستر خلف الحجاب .. فقط يهتم الله بالقلب ... القلب وحده .. فمنه مخارج الحياه 

أتمنى أن لا أكون قد سببت أى ضيق إليك 

تحياتى


----------



## نانو (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا انا لم اشعر باى ضيق من كلامك 
كونى استدليت بكلمة جوهرة التى قيلت عن لسان احد الائمة فهو انى اشعرها دون غيرها ولذلك ذكرتها دون غيرها .... 
فعلا انا مصدقة ان الايمان الحقيقى والحجاب يكون الحجب عن الاعمال السيئة ولكن الله وحده يعلم بما فى القلوب وبذلك اذا وجد من نبع الايمان من قلبه وامن بالله وجميع رسوله 
فهو اولى بالحجاب الخارجى ....
ذكر ما تراه على بعض المحجبات ليس له مكان فى الحديث بعد اشارتى الواضحة عن وجود الصالح والطالح فى المسلمين والمسيحين.
وكذلك ايضا عبارتك...((هكذا يسلكون المسيحيات))
فليس من الحق والعدل ان تذكر الامثلة السيئة فى المسلمات وتفعل عكس ذلك مع المسيحيات
مع علمى انكم اناس تهتمون بالحق والعدل.
اما بالنسبة لفتى الاسلام الذى اكرر له احترامى فليس السبب انه اخطا فى حق اخت مسيحية 
لان ذلك انا شخصيا لا اوافق عليه 
واحب ان اعامل الاخوات المسيحيات كما احب ان يعاملنى الناس
سر احترامى له انه تم طرده لمدة اسبوع من اجل .....(((قلة الادب)))
رغم انى شوفت تطاول على مسلمين ورسول المسلمين ورب العالمين 
ولم تهتز شعرة فى راس الادارة لطرد مسيحى ولو ليوم واحد ...حتى عشان نحس انكم قوم حق وعدل كما ذكرت سابقا
فى النهاية انا فعلا بشكرك لانك من الناس القليلة فى المنتدى التى اراها تتكلم 
وهى تعرف معنى حسن التعامل ... اتمنى ان تداوم عليه ولا ارى لك اى نوع من الالفاظ الجارحة 
كما يفعل الاخرين سواء مسلمين او مسيحين.


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*





نانو قال:


> اولا انا لم اشعر باى ضيق من كلامك





نانو قال:


> كونى استدليت بكلمة جوهرة التى قيلت عن لسان احد الائمة فهو انى اشعرها دون غيرها ولذلك ذكرتها دون غيرها ....
> فعلا انا مصدقة ان الايمان الحقيقى والحجاب يكون الحجب عن الاعمال السيئة ولكن الله وحده يعلم بما فى القلوب وبذلك اذا وجد من نبع الايمان من قلبه وامن بالله وجميع رسوله
> فهو اولى بالحجاب الخارجى ....
> ذكر ما تراه على بعض المحجبات ليس له مكان فى الحديث بعد اشارتى الواضحة عن وجود الصالح والطالح فى المسلمين والمسيحين.
> ...






تحية وسلام 


الاخت العزيزه نانو 


فى البدايه أنتى لا تعلمى عزيزتى ما تفعله الإدارة إن وجد أى تجاوز او سب تجاه (( أى )) دين .. فطبيعى أن تظنى عندما ترى (( بعض )) المشاركات (( القليله )) التى لم ينتبه إليها المشرفين  ان الادارة توافق على هذه الإهانات .. كلا بالطبع .. و لكنى لن أخفى عليكى .. ولن اكون ظالم أو إنحرفت عن الحق .. إن قولت لكى ان أغلب مشاركات الأخوة المسلمون .. تمتلىء بالسباب والأهانه .. وليس المجال هنا لمناقشة هذا الامر .. فقط أردت التنويه لاظهار الحقيقه كما هى 

وبالطبع عزيزتى يوجد هناك فتيات مسيحيات .. لا يعرفن معنى المسيحيه .. بل يسلكن حسب شهوات الجسد الفانيه ... و أنا بقولى (( هكذا يسلكن المسيحيات )) لم اكن أقصد التعميم .. و إن كنت أقصد فى الواقع الاغلبيه العطمى .. فصدقينى .. قد تجدى بالفعل مسيحيات سيئات .. ولكن أغلبهن هن طاهرات عفيفات .. وستجدى أيضاً من الاخوات المسلمات من هن كذلك .. طاهرات عفيفات  .. فهناك قاعده فى اللغة العربيه تقول .. حذف المعلوم جائز .. فبالطبع أنا لم أرى (( كل )) المسيحيات حتى أجزم بأن الكل جيد .. ولكنى أحكم من خلال خبراتى الحياتيه .. التى بالتأكيد أكبر منك  

تحياتى الى شخصك الكريم


----------



## نانو (13 نوفمبر 2006)

قبلت تحياتك والاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## nour_al_hidaya (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا اخى دروب على هذا الموضوع المائل الى السخرية

قبل ما ابتدى ان سمعت ان المسيحيين يحفظون عهودهم 

واظن ان شروط التسجيل الذى مر بها كل عضو منكم تنص على اخترام الديانات الاخرى 

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فهو خطأ كبير وليس له من الصحة شىء

قبل ان تنظروا الى المرأة الاسلامية العفيفة انظروا الى المرأة المسيحية

الشهوة ليست موجودة عند رجال المسلمين ونسائهم فقط

بل انها غريزة طبيعية فى كل انسان خلق على وجه الارض

والانسان الصالح هو الذى يستطيع ان يحكم شهوانيته

واكيد طبعا انتوا عارفين المسيحين وشهاويهم الكثيرة والمليئة فى كل انحاء العالم 

الم تفكروا يوما لماذا وصى الله ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على ارتداء المرأة الاسلامية العفيفة للحجاب؟

او انكم فاضيين فقط لبث الاشاعات والاحاديث الكاذبة الذى ليس لها من صحة عن الاسلام مثل الاحاديث الكاذبة التى رد بها العضو الكريم ريمون

اصدقوا مع الله قبل ان تصدقوا مع نفسكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اقول لكم ليه

ليه مفكرتوش انها تكون نعمة من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى انه يحفظ فروج النساء وفروج الرجال

فعندما ينظر الرجل الى المرأة وهيا فى كامل جمالها امامه وشعرها سايح على وشها زى ما بيقولوا

وطبعا عدو الله الكبير ( الشيطان الرجيم ) يلعب فى دماغ الرجل والست بالاضافة الى النفس اللأمارة بالسوء فتزيد شهوتهم ويقعوا فى الخطيئة ولا ايه؟

كون ان المرأة الاسلامية ترتدى النقاب والحجاب والخمار

فده اكيد بيحد من عندها الشهوة بالاضافة الى اخلاصها فى دينها وعبادة الله سبحانه وتعالى ومتبعة سنة نبى الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى ليس كانت سنته النكاح مثلما رد الاخ الفاضل ابن الملك


----------



## دروب (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الك عزيزي 
بس انا اقولك اصدقوا مع انفسكم تصدقون مع الله 
انا يا عزيزي نور الهداية لم اطرح الموضوع للسخرية والظاهر انك لم تقراء الموضوع من البداية
وانا اكررها  ان ترتدي المراءة الحجاب وذلك يحد من عندها الشهوة فهذا كلام غير منطقي  واقول لك كن صادقا مع نفسك وفكر بالامر بعقلانية اخي العزيز
فهل الشهوة تحبس بالحجاب 
وارجوا ان لا تفهم هذا الرد على انه سخرية 
وتقبل احتراماتي اخي العزيز


----------

